# 1911 vs sig 220 match



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am looking for a new range gun. It will probably get carried once every few months at most so overall size isn't of much concern. What i am wondering is which you guys recomend. Accuracy is top priority and reliability is obviously somewhat important to.

THANKS!


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*Get Both*

If this will be mostly a range gun then the 1911 is the way to go.

If however you will be using this gun for ccw either one would make a great choice.

I have a Taurus 1911 that pulls double duty right now, but I plan on getting a Sig P220 SAO as soon as I can save up my pennies.

When that happens, my Sig will be my primary ccw gun and my 1911 will be my range gun.

When in doubt, get both!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

would a 1911 in the $900-1000 range be more or less accurate than the sig 220 match? I have heard great things about the sig and it seems that the real nice 1911s are noticably more


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*Don't Get Hung Up On Price*

My Taurus 1911 was $500.00 and shoots as accurately as guns costing 3x as much.

No matter which gun you choose, it will shoot only as accurate as the man behind the trigger.

If you want to spend the cash to get a designer name, than go for it. Just remember that price is not a reliable guage of quallity.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

fair enough


----------



## tanman (Aug 30, 2007)

cant go wrong with those choices, but the sig has longer trigger and reset might have to put a littler more trigger time in to master. I would think accuracy would be very close between the two. A lot easier to clean the sig I think and would my first choice for an only gun.


----------

